# Atalanta: Koopmeines a 18 mln. Poi Tomiyasu.



## admin (9 Giugno 2021)

Repubblica: l'Atalanta sta per chiudere l'acquisto di Koopmeiners a 18 mln di euro. Poi i bergamaschi andranno su Tomiyasu.

Secondo Sky, l'Atalanta punta anche Boga del Sassuolo.


----------



## Giofa (9 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358081 ha scritto:


> Repubblica: l'Atalanta sta per chiudere l'acquisto di Koopmeiners a 18 mln di euro. Poi i bergamaschi andranno su Tomiyasu.
> 
> Secondo Sky, l'Atalanta punta anche Boga del Sassuolo.



Bei nomi senza dubbio. Boga un pò in calo ma al giusto prezzo ci penserei, se si riuscisse a cedere Leao


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358081 ha scritto:


> Repubblica: l'Atalanta sta per chiudere l'acquisto di Koopmeiners a 18 mln di euro. Poi i bergamaschi andranno su Tomiyasu.
> 
> Secondo Sky, l'Atalanta punta anche Boga del Sassuolo.



Veramente bravissimi. Tutti acquisti intelligenti, per giocatori presi con logica e al prezzo corretto. Sono proprio il trionfo della competenza. Peccato che li odio per tutto il resto, altrimenti davvero andrebbero visti con grande ammirazione.

Occhio che l'Atalanta l'anno prossimo è la favorita per lo scudetto... vedrete...


----------



## hiei87 (9 Giugno 2021)

Ormai l'Atalanta è una realtà. Non credo abbandoneranno più le posizioni di vertice. 
Se volessero, potrebbero ambire allo scudetto, ma vivono in funzione dei loro padroni.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358089 ha scritto:


> Veramente bravissimi. Tutti acquisti intelligenti, per giocatori presi con logica e al prezzo corretto. Sono proprio il trionfo della competenza. Peccato che li odio per tutto il resto, altrimenti davvero andrebbero visti con grande ammirazione.
> 
> Occhio che l'Atalanta l'anno prossimo è la favorita per lo scudetto... vedrete...



aspettiamo che li comprino, però, prima.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2358094 ha scritto:


> Ormai l'Atalanta è una realtà. Non credo abbandoneranno più le posizioni di vertice.
> Se volessero, potrebbero ambire allo scudetto, ma vivono in funzione dei loro padroni.



i padroni avevano bisogno di punti e li hanno battuti, mi sembra.


----------



## koti (9 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358081 ha scritto:


> Repubblica: l'Atalanta sta per chiudere l'acquisto di Koopmeiners a 18 mln di euro. Poi i bergamaschi andranno su Tomiyasu.
> 
> Secondo Sky, l'Atalanta punta anche Boga del Sassuolo.



Boga a Bergamo diventa materiale da 60 milioni nel giro di 1 anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Giugno 2021)

egidiopersempre;2358114 ha scritto:


> aspettiamo che li comprino, però, prima.



Certo. Devo dire che anche noi, seppure a fatica e non sempre con la medesima coerenza, stiamo seguendo finalmente la stessa strada.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358089 ha scritto:


> Veramente bravissimi. Tutti acquisti intelligenti, per giocatori presi con logica e al prezzo corretto. Sono proprio il trionfo della competenza. Peccato che li odio per tutto il resto, altrimenti davvero andrebbero visti con grande ammirazione.
> 
> Occhio che l'Atalanta l'anno prossimo è la favorita per lo scudetto... vedrete...



il nome del giapponese mi fa incaxxxxare di brutto perchè per me è un jolly incredibile. ne parlo dalla scorsa estate.
ma perchè loro fanno tutto con logica? non mi pare così strano e difficile.
poi puoi sbagliare l'acquisto o anche gli acquisti, ma se li fai con logica alla lunga va sempre bene.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358127 ha scritto:


> Certo. Devo dire che anche noi, seppure a fatica e non sempre con la medesima coerenza, stiamo seguendo finalmente la stessa strada.



infatti, abbiamo solo da imparare... e avremo certamente risultati migliori di loro, se siamo bravi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358089 ha scritto:


> Veramente bravissimi. Tutti acquisti intelligenti, per giocatori presi con logica e al prezzo corretto. Sono proprio il trionfo della competenza. Peccato che li odio per tutto il resto, altrimenti davvero andrebbero visti con grande ammirazione.
> 
> Occhio che l'Atalanta l'anno prossimo è la favorita per lo scudetto... vedrete...



oltre alla competenza dello scouting, sono al terzo anno di fila in Champions e al quinto di fila in competizioni europee se non sbaglio. Stadio nuovo quasi completato. Anche a livello economico stanno uscendo dallo Status di provinciale e saranno una realtà dei prossimi anni.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358140 ha scritto:


> il nome del giapponese mi fa incaxxxxare di brutto perchè per me è un jolly incredibile. ne parlo dalla scorsa estate.
> ma perchè loro fanno tutto con logica? non mi pare così strano e difficile.
> poi puoi sbagliare l'acquisto o anche gli acquisti, ma se li fai con logica alla lunga va sempre bene.



C'è da dire che il loro è un lavoro che va avanti da tanti anni. Il nostro è giusto all'inizio.

Sempre detto, logica e competenza bastano e avanzano per vincere in Italia per una squadra col fatturato del Milan.
Forse pure per una come l'Atalanta, figuriamoci.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358160 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che il loro è un lavoro che va avanti da tanti anni. Il nostro è giusto all'inizio.
> 
> Sempre detto, logica e competenza bastano e avanzano per vincere in Italia per una squadra col fatturato del Milan.
> Forse pure per una come l'Atalanta, figuriamoci.



qualcuno qua si irrita perchè alla prima champions pensano di poter agire come se fossimo il City o il PSG. Basta che tecnico e DS si parlino e si facciano acquisti razionali. Poi noi abbiamo un bacino di tifosi, un blasone e una notorietà internazionale che l'Atalanta si sogna. Agire da Atalanta essendo il milan e in due anni andiamo a comandare,almeno in Italia, anche con Elliot, i quali appena facciamo questo upgrade ci vendono a qualcuno di meglio.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Giugno 2021)

egidiopersempre;2358169 ha scritto:


> qualcuno qua si irrita perchè alla prima champions pensano di poter agire come se fossimo il City o il PSG. Basta che tecnico e DS si parlino e si facciano acquisti razionali. Poi noi abbiamo un bacino di tifosi, un blasone e una notorietà internazionale che l'Atalanta si sogna. Agire da Atalanta essendo il milan e in due anni andiamo a comandare,almeno in Italia, anche con Elliot, i quali appena facciamo questo upgrade ci vendono a qualcuno di meglio.



Chiaro che sia cosi, ma capisco i tifosi che ragionano in un altro modo, sempre che si rispetti l'opinione degli altri.

Io lo sostengo da sempre: se noi seguiamo la politica dell'Atalanta torniamo a competere per vincere, sicuramente in Italia, e torniamo nell'elite europea comunque (in fondo l'Atalanta da due stagioni arriva alle fasi finali della CL... figuriamoci noi).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358140 ha scritto:


> il nome del giapponese mi fa incaxxxxare di brutto perchè per me è un jolly incredibile. ne parlo dalla scorsa estate.
> ma perchè loro fanno tutto con logica? non mi pare così strano e difficile.
> poi puoi sbagliare l'acquisto o anche gli acquisti, ma se li fai con logica alla lunga va sempre bene.



pure noi abbiamo iniziato a fare le cose con logica e i risultati si stanno vedendo, semplicemente l'atalanta lo stava facendo da molto prima di noi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2021)

koti;2358125 ha scritto:


> Boga a Bergamo diventa materiale da 60 milioni nel giro di 1 anno.


Boga scade nel 2022, teoricamente è prendibile a cifre umane. Lo prenderei mandando Leao in prestito.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358140 ha scritto:


> il nome del giapponese mi fa incaxxxxare di brutto perchè per me è un jolly incredibile. ne parlo dalla scorsa estate.
> ma perchè loro fanno tutto con logica? non mi pare così strano e difficile.
> poi puoi sbagliare l'acquisto o anche gli acquisti, ma se li fai con logica alla lunga va sempre bene.



quando si presenta il Milan i prezzi non sono gli stessi di quando si presenta l'Atalanta. 

Questo è un fattore che non dovete mai sottovalutare. Per questo i grossi club tranne se non vanno dalle succursali fanno più fatica a comprare in Italia. 

Il Sassuolo al Milan per Bogà avrebbe chiesto come minimo 30 milioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358081 ha scritto:


> Repubblica: l'Atalanta sta per chiudere l'acquisto di Koopmeiners a 18 mln di euro. Poi i bergamaschi andranno su Tomiyasu.
> 
> Secondo Sky, l'Atalanta punta anche Boga del Sassuolo.



Due colpacci per il loro tipo di realtà e impostazione tecnica.

Tra l'altro valorizzano talmente tanto i loro giocatori che non sanno più come spendere i soldi. Giustamente si guardano bene dal cercare di fare passi più lunghi della gamba sottoscrivendo contratti troppo onerosi, quando uno cresce livello di big viene ceduto a caro prezzo.
Ma comprando tutti giocatori emergenti a basso ingaggio, fa addirittura fatica a piazzare le centinaia di milioni che incassa ogni anno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2358174 ha scritto:


> pure noi abbiamo iniziato a fare le cose con logica e i risultati si stanno vedendo, semplicemente l'atalanta lo stava facendo da molto prima di noi



io i risultti li vedo fino li. bastava perdere l'ultima e staremmo facendo processi da un mese. quella vittoria è stata anche un danno sotto qualche punto di vista.

la mia logica combacia sempre con quella dell'atalanta e non sempre con quella del milan.
per me c'è una bella differenza tra noi e loro.

ibra, manza, le gestioni di donnarumma, romagnoli e forse quelle di calabria-kessie per me è tutta roba fuori logica.
leao-tonali prezzi fuori logica.

non prendere un profilo come il giapponese che è perfetto per la nostra situazione per me è fuori logica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Giugno 2021)

Ragnet_7;2358176 ha scritto:


> quando si presenta il Milan i prezzi non sono gli stessi di quando si presenta l'Atalanta.
> 
> Questo è un fattore che non dovete mai sottovalutare. Per questo i grossi club tranne se non vanno dalle succursali fanno più fatica a comprare in Italia.
> 
> Il Sassuolo al Milan per Bogà avrebbe chiesto come minimo 30 milioni.



balle. senza offesa.
forse per boga si perchè è del sassuolo. ma per koopcoso e tomicoso no... il fatto è che noi non ci presentiamo o lo facciamo con colpevole ritardo. siamo ancora a dietro alla turca, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358184 ha scritto:


> io i risultti li vedo fino li. bastava perdere l'ultima e staremmo facendo processi da un mese. quella vittoria è stata anche un danno sotto qualche punto di vista.
> 
> la mia logica combacia sempre con quella dell'atalanta e non sempre con quella del milan.
> per me c'è una bella differenza tra noi e loro.
> ...



vabbe dici cosi perche tu conosci l'atalanta solo marginalmente mica la segui assiduamente come fai col milan, pure l'atalanta prende un mucchio di giocatori che poi rivende perche non si rivelano utili.
Poi c'è da dire che l'atalanta mica viene da dieci anni di galliani e figurine panini, due vendite societarie di cui una ad un prestanome


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Giugno 2021)

Pazzesco, 3 su 3, tutti acquisti perfetti.
Fanno nella realtà ciò che noi facciamo qui per gioco.

Nel frattempo il Milan, dopo lo stupendo innesto di Mamdzukic si prepara al giovane Giru.

Domanda, se fosse possibile l Atalanta lo prenderebbe Giru? Secondo me Gasperson se la riderebbe solo all idea


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2021)

egidiopersempre;2358169 ha scritto:


> qualcuno qua si irrita perchè alla prima champions pensano di poter agire come se fossimo il City o il PSG. Basta che tecnico e DS si parlino e si facciano acquisti razionali. Poi noi abbiamo un bacino di tifosi, un blasone e una notorietà internazionale che l'Atalanta si sogna. Agire da Atalanta essendo il milan e in due anni andiamo a comandare,almeno in Italia, anche con Elliot, i quali appena facciamo questo upgrade ci vendono a qualcuno di meglio.


Servono giocatori di classe, che poi non siano di grandi squadre poco importa, ma su quella tipologia di giocatori non puoi sperare di ottenere solo prestiti a ingaggi da due noccioline. Devi essere disposto a spendere qualcosa O in termini di ingaggio (giocatori in prestito da top club) O in termini di cartellino (giocatori di talento cristallino).


----------



## mil77 (9 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358140 ha scritto:


> il nome del giapponese mi fa incaxxxxare di brutto perchè per me è un jolly incredibile. ne parlo dalla scorsa estate.
> ma perchè loro fanno tutto con logica? non mi pare così strano e difficile.
> poi puoi sbagliare l'acquisto o anche gli acquisti, ma se li fai con logica alla lunga va sempre bene.



Si ma loro il giapponese lo prendono perchè vendono Romero allo United per 45 milioni. Anche noi se dovessimo vendere Theo per 50 milioni faremmo quei tipi di acquisti li.


----------



## mil77 (9 Giugno 2021)

7AlePato7;2358196 ha scritto:


> Servono giocatori di classe, che poi non siano di grandi squadre poco importa, ma su quella tipologia di giocatori non puoi sperare di ottenere solo prestiti a ingaggi da due noccioline. Devi essere disposto a spendere qualcosa O in termini di ingaggio (giocatori in prestito da top club) O in termini di cartellino (giocatori di talento cristallino).



ripeto l'Atalanta fa quel tipo di acquisti perchè ogni anni vende qualche titolare ed incassa soldi. Anche se il Milan se vendesse tipo tomori, Theo Kessie o Benaccer poi farebbe quel tipo di acquisti che vuoi tu. Al momento il Milan ha scelto un'altra strategia, ossia di tenere i migliori.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358140 ha scritto:


> il nome del giapponese mi fa incaxxxxare di brutto perchè per me è un jolly incredibile. ne parlo dalla scorsa estate.
> ma perchè loro fanno tutto con logica? non mi pare così strano e difficile.
> poi puoi sbagliare l'acquisto o anche gli acquisti, ma se li fai con logica alla lunga va sempre bene.



Premessa: hai ragione.

Perché ci riescono?

A: se chiediamo noi un giocatore vale 25, se lo chiedono loro 20.
B: non hanno un cap eccessivamente intasato.
C: hanno più slot liberi di noi, nel senso che loro hanno solo due cc centrali veri di ruolo e quindi koop lo possono prendere, noi ci siamo fregati con Tonali e non spenderemo per un quarto cc prima di mettere a posto altri reparti (se ci riusciamo).. noi l’unico slot libero che avevamo era la punta, ma ancora si è deciso di non investire un euro.
Uguale per il giapponese, che piace un casino anche a me essendo di Bologna..
Con il riscatto di Tomori e l’esplosione di Calabria non serve più (ahimè) mentre la dea ora ha solo 4 difensori per tre posti.

Sicuramente sanno fare calcio meglio di noi, non ci piove, ma va sempre tutto contestualizzato.


----------



## Mika (9 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358140 ha scritto:


> il nome del giapponese mi fa incaxxxxare di brutto perchè per me è un jolly incredibile. ne parlo dalla scorsa estate.
> ma perchè loro fanno tutto con logica? non mi pare così strano e difficile.
> poi puoi sbagliare l'acquisto o anche gli acquisti, ma se li fai con logica alla lunga va sempre bene.



Qui quando un anno fa girà il nome di Tomiyasu come interesse del Milan stavano volando già le sedie contro la società. Te e pochi altri lo volevate. Ma il Bologna mi pare sparasse alto se non ricordo male.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Giugno 2021)

7AlePato7;2358196 ha scritto:


> Servono giocatori di classe, che poi non siano di grandi squadre poco importa, ma su quella tipologia di giocatori non puoi sperare di ottenere solo prestiti a ingaggi da due noccioline. Devi essere disposto a spendere qualcosa O in termini di ingaggio (giocatori in prestito da top club) O in termini di cartellino (giocatori di talento cristallino).



Sì ,ma quanti? fare questo con le nostre possibilità è impossibile. Devi costruire un tassello alla volta. Se quest'anno prendiamo Tomori abbiamo già fatto un bello sforzo, ma quello ai più sembra sia scontato e che venga gratis. Io mi aspetto un altro colpo così, ma poi bisogna barcamenarsi fra prestiti, operazioni tipo Giroud e rinnnovi / rinnovi di prestiti.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Giugno 2021)

egidiopersempre;2358248 ha scritto:


> Sì ,ma quanti? fare questo con le nostre possibilità è impossibile. Devi costruire un tassello alla volta. Se quest'anno prendiamo Tomori abbiamo già fatto un bello sforzo, ma quello ai più sembra sia scontato e che venga gratis. Io mi aspetto un altro colpo così, ma poi bisogna barcamenarsi fra prestiti, operazioni tipo Giroud e rinnnovi / rinnovi di prestiti.



Siamo in modalità " soldi facili" che non abbiamo. Che ci vuoi fa'?


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358089 ha scritto:


> Veramente bravissimi. Tutti acquisti intelligenti, per giocatori presi con logica e al prezzo corretto. Sono proprio il trionfo della competenza. Peccato che li odio per tutto il resto, altrimenti davvero andrebbero visti con grande ammirazione.
> 
> Occhio che l'Atalanta l'anno prossimo è la favorita per lo scudetto... vedrete...



L'Atalanta ogni anno riesce a chiudere il bilancio in postivo, e parlo solo di entrate/uscite sui giocatori non dei premi legati al risultato sportivo. Per cui anche potendo andare a -20 milioni tranquillamente ed essere ancora in positivo hanno deciso di continuare su questa strada. Non fanno mai il passo più lungo della gamba, cosa che ha rovinato nel corso degli anni altre piccole/medie realtà come Parma, Chievo e Udinese. Il che li rende molto pericolosi vista la coerenza che stanno tenendo.

Visto che si stanno preparando a spendere 60/70 milioni per il mercato, presubilmente cederanno per almeno 60/70 milioni. Rimpiazzare Romero con Tomiyasu é un downgrade, Gosens sembra essere vicino al Barca e Malinovsky non manca certo di estimatori. Tutto sommato é una strategia che ha pagato e non vedo perché abbandonarla. Comunque anche l'Atalanta sbaglia sul mercato, solo l'ultimo sono partiti 40 milioni in Miranchuk + Pasalic + Maele. Vero che non esistono titolari e che con Gasperini ci vuole molto tempo ad adattarsi, pero' rinnovarsi ogni anno alla lunga paga e i miracoli (Gomez, Ilicic, Gosens, Romero, Zapata e Muriel) non li riesci sempre a trovare e a valorizzare.

La nostra strategia é molto diversa, non puntiamo a chiudere con il bilancio in attivo e se possibile a migliorarci, ma a migliorarci e basta. Senza troppe faville e con nomi poco mediatici, ma nel medio/lungo periodo paga di più secondo me. Poi onestamente, il vero capolavoro l'Atalanta l'ha fatto nel settore giovanile dove sforna talenti in continuità industriale (li mi piacerebbe copiare tutto) e li vende a volte senza neanche farli esordire più di tanto (Kulusevsky, Diallo), l'altro capolavoro é aver dato continuità a Gasperini, senza non sarebbero mai arrivati a questo punto. De Roon, Malinovsky, Palomino, Toloi, Freuler, Hateboer e compania bella possono avere questo rendimento altrove? Sulla carta dorebbero giocarsi la posizione con il Sassuolo, il che fa ben sperare. Appena cambiano gli ingranaggi, o appena Gasperini alzerà l'ambizione non credo possano ripetersi.

Come hai detto tu odio profondo verso la società e nello stesso tempo ammirazione per la coerenza mantenuta, ma mi sembra esagerato parlare di scudetto (poi magari tengono tutti e fanno un mercato a passivo di 80 milioni ), sarebbe l'ennesimo miracolo restare tra le prime quattro. Paradossalmente mi sembra che nel progetto siamo più avanti noi, e parlo con il mio innato pessimismo.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2358259 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta ogni anno riesce a chiudere il bilancio in postivo, e parlo solo di entrate/uscite sui giocatori non dei premi legati al risultato sportivo. Per cui anche potendo andare a -20 milioni tranquillamente ed essere ancora in positivo hanno deciso di continuare su questa strada. Non fanno mai il passo più lungo della gamba, cosa che ha rovinato nel corso degli anni altre piccole/medie realtà come Parma, Chievo e Udinese. Il che li rende molto pericolosi vista la coerenza che stanno tenendo.
> 
> Visto che si stanno preparando a spendere 60/70 milioni per il mercato, presubilmente cederanno per almeno 60/70 milioni. Rimpiazzare Romero con Tomiyasu é un downgrade, Gosens sembra essere vicino al Barca e Malinovsky non manca certo di estimatori. Tutto sommato é una strategia che ha pagato e non vedo perché abbandonarla. Comunque anche l'Atalanta sbaglia sul mercato, solo l'ultimo sono partiti 40 milioni in Miranchuk + Pasalic + Maele. Vero che non esistono titolari e che con Gasperini ci vuole molto tempo ad adattarsi, pero' rinnovarsi ogni anno alla lunga paga e i miracoli (Gomez, Ilicic, Gosens, Romero, Zapata e Muriel) non li riesci sempre a trovare e a valorizzare.
> 
> ...



Concordo con molti di quello che hai scritto.

Mantengo qualche dubbio sugli investimenti, perchè stanno aumentando anno dopo anno i propri ricavi investendoli sullo stadio.
In altre parole è una crescita organica a tutti i livelli, non soltanto player trading che anzi è quasi marginale.

Vedremo le cessioni che faranno, hai ragione. Anche se uno come Romero... parlare di downgrading... un anno fa quando lo hanno preso dalla Juve che giocatore era? Sicuri che sia un downgrading cederlo?

Sugli acquisti recenti, occhio alle sentenze. Pensa a uno come Pessina... preso ormai 3 anni fa in regalo da noi. E' esploso questa stagione arrivando in nazionale.

Purtroppo hanno un gap tale a livello di competenza rispetto a tutte le altre che quasi ottengono risultati in ciabatte. Ogni anno ormai di parla di miracolo. E ogni anno si confermano.

Il nostro progetto è chiaramente diverso, noi siamo il Milan. Seguiamo piu o meno la stessa linea anche se purtroppo a livello di competenza c'è ancora un abisso nei loro confronti a tutti i livelli. Noi siamo all'inizio, dobbiamo crescere e recuperare, qualche stagione ci vuole.


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358264 ha scritto:


> Concordo con molti di quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Mantengo qualche dubbio sugli investimenti, perchè stanno aumentando anno dopo anno i propri ricavi investendoli sullo stadio.
> In altre parole è una crescita organica a tutti i livelli, non soltanto player trading che anzi è quasi marginale.
> ...



Di Romero ho un opinione molto alta, ha veramente tutto quello che deve avere oggi un difensore, poi a valutare i giocatori non sono ancora tanto efficace come te, diavolo o altri utenti del forum quindi mi riservo il diritto di rinnegare tutto se dovesse rivelarsi un flop  . Se hai ragione allora é una conferma che é il sistema Gasperini che conta e non chi ci gioca, ma questo immagino che era sottinteso da parte tua. Pero' posso dire che su Miranchuk e Pasalic (che di certo non stanno facendo faville) mi ero fatto l'idea giusta, ho sperato che li prendessero (anche perché venivano spesso accostati da noi) proprio peché speravo in un loro flop. Sembrava un flop anche Malinovsky, che invece ora che ha assimilato i dettami di Gasperini (sempre li si torna secondo me) é diventato un signor giocatore in quella squadra.

Lo stadio é stato aquistato dal comune circa 4 anni fa per 9 milioni, e stanno aumentando la capienza fino a 25 mila posti oltre che cambiare l'estetica datata per un investimento di 40 milioni. Quindi in 5/6 anni spenderanno circa 50 milioni, dovrebbero recuperarli nel giro di altrettanti anni visto che é quasi sempre cosi. Siamo sicuri che reggeranno 5/6 in Champions o anche solo in Europa? Siamo sicuri che le altre staranno a guardare nel frattempo?

Io vedo l'Atalanta come un giocattolo troppo perfetto, per cui se dovesse succedere una cosa sbagliata ne pagherebbero molte le conseguenze (cambio allenatore su tutti, nidiata deludente del settore giovanile, mercato sbagliato per esempio), per cui é vero che non si dovrebbe più parlare di miracolo, in Serie A la competenza é quanto più mai importante visti i pochi soldi che girano, hanno un sistema meraviglioso ed una sinergia tra proprietà, DS e allenatore a dir poco invidiabile (guarda caso anche noi il primo anno che abbiamo avuto una società sana abbiamo fatto benissimo). Non vorrei sembrare un "hater" e dare tutti meriti a Gasperini e zero meriti alla società, pero' li reputo molto più fragili di quanto si creda. Non hanno una "potenza" societaria che puo garantire rimedi improvvisi, se Gasperini domani dice "Ok, ragazzi io ho deciso di andare ad allenare X, perché mi offrono il triplo." , non so come potrebbero colmare questa partenza...


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2358272 ha scritto:


> Di Romero ho un opinione molto alta, ha veramente tutto quello che deve avere oggi un difensore, poi a valutare i giocatori non sono ancora tanto efficace come te, diavolo o altri utenti del forum quindi mi riservo il diritto di rinnegare tutto se dovesse rivelarsi un flop  . Se hai ragione allora é una conferma che é il sistema Gasperini che conta e non chi ci gioca, ma questo immagino che era sottinteso da parte tua. Pero' posso dire che su Miranchuk e Pasalic (che di certo non stanno facendo faville) mi ero fatto l'idea giusta, ho sperato che li prendessero (anche perché venivano spesso accostati da noi) proprio peché speravo in un loro flop. Sembrava un flop anche Malinovsky, che invece ora che ha assimilato i dettami di Gasperini (sempre li si torna secondo me) é diventato un signor giocatore in quella squadra.
> 
> Lo stadio é stato aquistato dal comune circa 4 anni fa per 9 milioni, e stanno aumentando la capienza fino a 25 mila posti oltre che cambiare l'estetica datata per un investimento di 40 milioni. Quindi in 5/6 anni spenderanno circa 50 milioni, dovrebbero recuperarli nel giro di altrettanti anni visto che é quasi sempre cosi. Siamo sicuri che reggeranno 5/6 in Champions o anche solo in Europa? Siamo sicuri che le altre staranno a guardare nel frattempo?
> 
> Io vedo l'Atalanta come un giocattolo troppo perfetto, per cui se dovesse succedere una cosa sbagliata ne pagherebbero molte le conseguenze (cambio allenatore su tutti, nidiata deludente del settore giovanile, mercato sbagliato per esempio), per cui é vero che non si dovrebbe più parlare di miracolo, in Serie A la competenza é quanto più mai importante visti i pochi soldi che girano, hanno un sistema meraviglioso ed una sinergia tra proprietà, DS e allenatore a dir poco invidiabile (guarda caso anche noi il primo anno che abbiamo avuto una società sana abbiamo fatto benissimo). Non vorrei sembrare un "hater" e dare tutti meriti a Gasperini e zero meriti alla società, pero' li reputo molto più fragili di quanto si creda. Non hanno una "potenza" societaria che puo garantire rimedi improvvisi, se Gasperini domani dice "Ok, ragazzi io ho deciso di andare ad allenare X, perché mi offrono il triplo." , non so come potrebbero colmare questa partenza...



Sicuro, il Gasp è fondamentale.

Eppure io credo che il loro segreto restino Sartori e una società organizzatissima, con le idee chiare e una programmazione unica, di gran lunga la migliore d'Italia oltre una delle migliori del mondo.

Certo l'addio del Gasp sarebbe il vero banco di prova per capire che dimensione abbia l'Atalanta.

Sul fatto che siano cosi fragili, lo escludo categoricamente. Finche sono gestiti cosi, i risultati li avranno sempre. Poi è chiaro che ogni anno in CL è difficile e la concorrenza agguerrita, qualche stagione credo la salteranno anche loro prima o poi, ma è molto piu probabile che siano altre le società che avranno alti e bassi, come sempre, l'Atalanta non credo proprio.


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358276 ha scritto:


> Sicuro, il Gasp è fondamentale.
> 
> Eppure io credo che il loro segreto restino Sartori e una società organizzatissima, con le idee chiare e una programmazione unica, di gran lunga la migliore d'Italia oltre una delle migliori del mondo.
> 
> ...



Finché continuano a mostrare questa competenza é giusto che restino sempre in altro. Pero' abbiamo visto il destino dei giocatori usciti dal sistema Atalanta, tranne rare eccezioni finiscono ai margini della squadra o non mantengono quasi mai le aspettative. Io ci penserei 2 volte per esempio prima di fiondarmi su Ilicic o Gomez per esempio.

Forse hai ragione sulla fragilità, ripensandoci la mia è più una speranza che una convinzione


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358276 ha scritto:


> Sicuro, il Gasp è fondamentale.
> 
> Eppure io credo che il loro segreto restino Sartori e una società organizzatissima, con le idee chiare e una programmazione unica, di gran lunga la migliore d'Italia oltre una delle migliori del mondo.
> 
> ...


Comunque la differenza la fa anche la situazione ambientale, per Percassi l&#8217;obiettivo resta sempre la salvezza in ogni caso. Lavorano con un livello di pressione che non è minimamente paragonabile a quello che ci sta in una società come il Milan&#8230;
In un contesto come quello rendere è più facile, certo poi sono anche organizzati, ma al tempo stesso traslare il loro modello al Milan non mi pare realizzabile per il motivo che ti ho spiegato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2021)

egidiopersempre;2358248 ha scritto:


> Sì ,ma quanti? fare questo con le nostre possibilità è impossibile. Devi costruire un tassello alla volta. Se quest'anno prendiamo Tomori abbiamo già fatto un bello sforzo, ma quello ai più sembra sia scontato e che venga gratis. Io mi aspetto un altro colpo così, ma poi bisogna barcamenarsi fra prestiti, operazioni tipo Giroud e rinnnovi / rinnovi di prestiti.


Io penso che al momento anche un solo giocatore di classe all’anno farebbe la differenza. Negli ultimi anni giocatori di quel tipo sono praticamente pari a zero. Lo ha detto anche Pioli che serve uno bravo a saltare l’uomo… il Milan non ha giocatori sufficientemente abili in quel fondamentale.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2358279 ha scritto:


> Finché continuano a mostrare questa competenza é giusto che restino sempre in altro. Pero' abbiamo visto il destino dei giocatori usciti dal sistema Atalanta, tranne rare eccezioni finiscono ai margini della squadra o non mantengono quasi mai le aspettative. Io ci penserei 2 volte per esempio prima di fiondarmi su Ilicic o Gomez per esempio.
> 
> Forse hai ragione sulla fragilità, ripensandoci la mia è più una speranza che una convinzione



ma qua è colpa di quelli che vanno ad acquistare dall'atalanta, se vai a prendere cristante pensando che possa fare la mezz'ala quando il meglio lo ha dato giocando treuqatista/incursore il problema è della roma non del giocatore che è scarso, stessa cosa dicasi di mancini e altri esempi


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Giugno 2021)

7AlePato7;2358280 ha scritto:


> Comunque la differenza la fa anche la situazione ambientale, per Percassi l&#8217;obiettivo resta sempre la salvezza in ogni caso. Lavorano con un livello di pressione che non è minimamente paragonabile a quello che ci sta in una società come il Milan&#8230;
> In un contesto come quello rendere è più facile, certo poi sono anche organizzati, ma al tempo stesso traslare il loro modello al Milan non mi pare realizzabile per il motivo che ti ho spiegato.



Non sono d'accordo. Che all'Atalanta non ci sia pressione è una favola. Il Gasp è una furia e non ammette nessuno sgarro o errore o il campo lo vedi col binocolo. Per entrare nei 15 che giocano i giocatori devono fare un percorso spesso lungo mesi e mesi...

Certo se parli di pressione "ambientale" hai ragione, quella del Milan è gigantesca e spesso porta a commettere errori in campo e fuori, ma poi nella pratica non è che la differenza sia cosi tanta, infatti l'Atalanta è una squadra che non molla un cm e finisce ogni stagione in crescendo correndo come furie, segno che la pressione i giocatori ce l'hanno eccome.

Se non avessero pressione non recupererebbero ogni stagione 5 o 6 posizioni in classifica negli ultimi tre mesi del campionato.

Per me la loro differenza rispetto a tutte le altre sta nella chiarezza di idee, nella programmazione fatta sempre in modo coerente e nella competenza evidente a tutti i livelli.


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2358292 ha scritto:


> ma qua è colpa di quelli che vanno ad acquistare dall'atalanta, se vai a prendere cristante pensando che possa fare la mezz'ala quando il meglio lo ha dato giocando treuqatista/incursore il problema è della roma non del giocatore che è scarso, stessa cosa dicasi di mancini e altri esempi



Beh, a parte l'incompetenza altrui basta citarli: Cristante, Conti, Ibanez, Mancini, Caldara, Gagliardini, Papu, Petagna... insomma quanti di questi hanno mantenuoto la stessa rendità? Gli unici sono Kulusevsky, Diallo e Kessie (forse anche Castagne, quando l'ho visto al Leicester non mi ha mai veramente stupito, ma mi dicono che é ottimo). I primi 2 non hanno prtaticamente giocato con Gasperini, e a Kessie gli si é dovuto dare tempo e posizione. La stessa cosa il Verona, abbiamo visto la differenza tra Amrabat '19/'20 e Amrabat '20/'21, stranamente stesso sistema di gioco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358300 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Che all'Atalanta non ci sia pressione è una favola. Il Gasp è una furia e non ammette nessuno sgarro o errore o il campo lo vedi col binocolo. Per entrare nei 15 che giocano i giocatori devono fare un percorso spesso lungo mesi e mesi...
> 
> Certo se parli di pressione "ambientale" hai ragione, quella del Milan è gigantesca e spesso porta a commettere errori in campo e fuori, ma poi nella pratica non è che la differenza sia cosi tanta, infatti l'Atalanta è una squadra che non molla un cm e finisce ogni stagione in crescendo correndo come furie, segno che la pressione i giocatori ce l'hanno eccome.
> 
> ...


Mi riferisco alla pressione della piazza, lavorano con una serenità differente rispetto a un club come il Milan. E comunque il traguardo ufficiale è sempre la salvezza, quello che viene in più è tutto di guadagnato ma non vuol dire che si accontentano, semplicemente possono lavorare in una situazione in cui errori e acquisti sbagliati vengono tollerati maggiormente. 
Da noi non è così, perché comunque checché se ne dica la piazza ambizioni ne ha e questi anni di vicissitudini societarie non sono stati vissuti serenamente, visto che si sono tradotti in cattivi risultati anche in campo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2358306 ha scritto:


> Beh, a parte l'incompetenza altrui basta citarli: Cristante, Conti, Ibanez, Mancini, Caldara, Gagliardini, Papu, Petagna... insomma quanti di questi hanno mantenuoto la stessa rendità? Gli unici sono Kulusevsky, Diallo e Kessie (forse anche Castagne, quando l'ho visto al Leicester non mi ha mai veramente stupito, ma mi dicono che é ottimo). I primi 2 non hanno prtaticamente giocato con Gasperini, e a Kessie gli si é dovuto dare tempo e posizione. La stessa cosa il Verona, abbiamo visto la differenza tra Amrabat '19/'20 e Amrabat '20/'21, stranamente stesso sistema di gioco.



cristante e mancini ti ho gia detto sopra, petagna è sempre stato un discreto mestierante del pallone, il papu è una questione anagrafica ormai è in fase discendente, caldara e conti si sono spaccati tutto praticamente , kessie sarebbe stato etichettato come l'n-simo bluf che esce dall'atalanta pero guarda caso se a kessie gli chiedi di giocare come giocava nell'atalanta fa delle ottime prestazioni


----------



## hiei87 (9 Giugno 2021)

egidiopersempre;2358116 ha scritto:


> i padroni avevano bisogno di punti e li hanno battuti, mi sembra.



Prima volta dopo 20 anni. L'anno scorso avevano bisogno di risorse, e gli hanno pagato 8 milioni tale Muratore, finito poi in prestito in serie B, a far panchina.


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2358312 ha scritto:


> cristante e mancini ti ho gia detto sopra, petagna è sempre stato un discreto mestierante del pallone, il papu è una questione anagrafica ormai è in fase discendente, caldara e conti si sono spaccati tutto praticamente , kessie sarebbe stato etichettato come l'n-simo bluf che esce dall'atalanta pero guarda caso se a kessie gli chiedi di giocare come giocava nell'atalanta fa delle ottime prestazioni



Quello che dici rafforza il mio pensiero. Non é che devo comprare un giocatore solo se la squadra che me lo vende gioca a specchio come me, altrimenti salterebbero il 70/80% dei colpi mercato.

Cristante mi hai detto trequartista/incursore, io ricordo che all'Atalanta faceva il centrocampista centrale ed é proprio li che é esploso dopo anni di esperienze deludenti, e che si ripeteranno dopo che avrà lasciato l'Atalanta. Insomma senza registi puri, in un centracampo a due, impostava l&#8217;azione con i riferimenti dei trequartisti, i laterali e gli attacanti che si abbassano a turno (passaggi di 4-5 metri al massimo per farla breve  o cambi gioco). Questo sistema crea molti spazi facendo ballare i difensori/centrocampisti avversari e gli permetteva di inserirsi con perfezione nell'area avversaria (e forse ti ha indotto a vederlo da trequartista non so) e fare anche gol, ma il tutto é legato all'organizzazione perfetta ed alla propensone all'attacco delle squadre di Gasperini. Cosa che non ha trovato alla Roma dove ha ricoperto praticamente ogni ruolo con continuità, dal difensore al centrocampista avanzato. Non credo facesse il trequartista all'Atalanta come non credo sia nelle sue corde fare il difensore centrale, pero' il centrocampista centrale in un centrocampo a 2 lo ha ricoperto eccome, e anche con continuità.

Beh, se Mancini che é stato pagato 23-24 milioni fatica a trovare un senso nel passaggio dalla difesa a 3 ad una a 4, semplicemente é stato ipervalutato dal sistema. Dubito che nella Lazio sarebbe cambiato molto, veramente a quell'età sei già schiavo di condizionamenti tattici?

Kessie invece benché giocasse in un ruolo diverso già si vedevano cose molto interessanti, già si vedeva la propensione al sacrificio e l'ottima lettura, non sempre riusciva a non pestare i piedi ai compagni o a fare la scelta corretta avanti (e qui é migliorato molto), pero' aveva fatto vedere decisamente di poter alere i 28 milioni.

Non sarebbe la prima volta nel calcio, ma il Papu passa in 3 mesi dall'essere un trequartista "fenomenale" (a detta di tutti eh) ad essere un pachinaro al Seviglia. Che Caldara e Conti si siano rotti poco cambia, venduti profumatamente ed hanno steccato. Insomma c'é da farsi 1000 domande se da loro chiunque overperforma (ci vuole tempo ok, ma ci riescono quasi tutti), e quando partono deludono quasi sempre. Non credo sia solo per un cambio tattico.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2358320 ha scritto:


> Prima volta dopo 20 anni. L'anno scorso avevano bisogno di risorse, e gli hanno pagato 8 milioni tale Muratore, finito poi in prestito in serie B, a far panchina.



che schifo. 
e pensare che nessuno dice nulla se l'Atlanta al 29 giugno paga un mestierante di B (perché quello è muratore, 23 anni) 7 milioni esclusivamente per far mettere 7 milioni a bilancio in plusvalenza ai gobbi.
Chissà come glieli fanno rientrare quei 7 milioni, perché di sportivo qua c'è poco.
che schifo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2358337 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici rafforza il mio pensiero. Non é che devo comprare un giocatore solo se la squadra che me lo vende gioca a specchio come me, altrimenti salterebbero il 70/80% dei colpi mercato.
> 
> Cristante mi hai detto trequartista/incursore, io ricordo che all'Atalanta faceva il centrocampista centrale ed é proprio li che é esploso dopo anni di esperienze deludenti, e che si ripeteranno dopo che avrà lasciato l'Atalanta. Insomma senza registi puri, in un centracampo a due, impostava l&#8217;azione con i riferimenti dei trequartisti, i laterali e gli attacanti che si abbassano a turno (passaggi di 4-5 metri al massimo per farla breve  o cambi gioco). Questo sistema crea molti spazi facendo ballare i difensori/centrocampisti avversari e gli permetteva di inserirsi con perfezione nell'area avversaria (e forse ti ha indotto a vederlo da trequartista non so) e fare anche gol, ma il tutto é legato all'organizzazione perfetta ed alla propensone all'attacco delle squadre di Gasperini. Cosa che non ha trovato alla Roma dove ha ricoperto praticamente ogni ruolo con continuità, dal difensore al centrocampista avanzato. Non credo facesse il trequartista all'Atalanta come non credo sia nelle sue corde fare il difensore centrale, pero' il centrocampista centrale in un centrocampo a 2 lo ha ricoperto eccome, e anche con continuità.
> 
> ...



non deve giocare a specchio deve avere le caratteristiche che a me servono, theo e gosens hanno piu o meno gli stessi compiti pur giocando in moduli diciamo diversi, quindi se al posto di theo metto gosens il cambio di giocatore non sara traumatico, se ho bisogno di un terzino che sappia difendere e poi mi presento con laxalt è scontato che fara schifo .

cristante giocava come gioca pessina ora e come giocava kessie ancor prima , e torno a ripetere se ho bisogno di un giocatore con certe caratteristiche vado a prendere quel giocatore, poi in valore assoluto kessie è piu forte di cristante e pessina ma nell'economia del gioco atalantino la vendita di kessie prima e di cristante poi non è stata traumatica perche, appunto, hanno lavorato con criterio.

Ecco perche mi sto scorticando i polpastrelli a scrivere qui dentro, a chi dice che con diaz e chala stiamo apposto sulla trequarti, che chala e diaz occupano si la stessa zona di campo ma il turco fa il tuttocampista mentre lo spagnola fa la seconda punta. Diaz non è il sostituto di chala, il sostituto di chala è krunic, diaz al massimo è una variante


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2358344 ha scritto:


> non deve giocare a specchio deve avere le caratteristiche che a me servono, theo e gosens hanno piu o meno gli stessi compiti pur giocando in moduli diciamo diversi, quindi se al posto di theo metto gosens il cambio di giocatore non sara traumatico, se ho bisogno di un terzino che sappia difendere e poi mi presento con laxalt è scontato che fara schifo .
> 
> cristante giocava come gioca pessina ora e come giocava kessie ancor prima , e torno a ripetere se ho bisogno di un giocatore con certe caratteristiche vado a prendere quel giocatore, poi in valore assoluto kessie è piu forte di cristante e pessina ma nell'economia del gioco atalantino la vendita di kessie prima e di cristante poi non è stata traumatica perche, appunto, hanno lavorato con criterio.
> 
> Ecco perche mi sto scorticando i polpastrelli a scrivere qui dentro, a chi dice che con diaz e chala stiamo apposto sulla trequarti, che chala e diaz occupano si la stessa zona di campo ma il turco fa il tuttocampista mentre lo spagnola fa la seconda punta. Diaz non è il sostituto di chala, il sostituto di chala è krunic, diaz al massimo è una variante



Ma che Diaz sia una variante a Chalanoglu non c'é dubbio (lo stesso Krunic lo é per me), che per Pioli sia fondamentale anche, sul valore del giocatore invece ho molti dubbi, ed ho molti dubbi anche sul fatto che potremo fare un upgrade con una variante appunto. Ma siamo OT 

Cristante giocava come gioca Pessina ora? No, Cristante giocava come gioca Freuler oggi, e cioé centrocampista centrale, che anche nel contesto atalantino ha un significato visto che servono determinati tipi di giocatore. Non capisco come fai a dire che fosse un trequartista veramente, e dire che ho avuto modo di vederlo spesso all'Atalata e sto cercando di fare sforzi mentali per capire cosa intendi, ma non riesco a ricordarmelo. Kessie e Cristante avevano lo stesso ruolo nell'Atalanta, facevano molti goal per il modo in qui si creano spazi e per il gioco 1vs1, di certo non perché erano trequartisti. Infatti riescono a sostituire quasi immediatamente ogni pezzo, il che sigifica che oltre alla competenza di pescare i profili giusti per loro, hanno anche un sistema che valorizzi ogni giocatore.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2358357 ha scritto:


> Ma che Diaz sia una variante a Chalanoglu non c'é dubbio (lo stesso Krunic lo é per me), che per Pioli sia fondamentale anche, sul valore del giocatore invece ho molti dubbi, ed ho molti dubbi anche sul fatto che potremo fare un upgrade con una variante appunto. Ma siamo OT
> 
> Cristante giocava come gioca Pessina ora? No, Cristante giocava come gioca Freuler oggi, e cioé centrocampista centrale, che anche nel contesto atalantino ha un significato visto che servono determinati tipi di giocatore. Non capisco come fai a dire che fosse un trequartista veramente, e dire che ho avuto modo di vederlo spesso all'Atalata e sto cercando di fare sforzi mentali per capire cosa intendi, ma non riesco a ricordarmelo. Kessie e Cristante avevano lo stesso ruolo nell'Atalanta, facevano molti goal per il modo in qui si creano spazi e per il gioco 1vs1, di certo non perché erano trequartisti. Infatti riescono a sostituire quasi immediatamente ogni pezzo, il che sigifica che oltre alla competenza di pescare i profili giusti per loro, hanno anche un sistema che valorizzi ogni giocatore.



nel gioco dell'atalanta c'è sempre il centrale che si alterna sulla trequarti, come appunto kessie e cristante, pessina l'ha fatto meno perche come centrali hanno due punti fermi come de roon e freuler. La questione cmq rimane che se hai bisogno di un centrocampista bravo begli inserimenti da mettere sulla trequarti vai a prendere un giocatore con quelle caratteristiche, ecco perche pur vendendo ogni anno cadono sempre in piedi, vendi kessie, prendi cristante, pasalic (che da noi non è che facesse granche) , vendi cristante e ti ritrovi con pessina


----------



## hiei87 (9 Giugno 2021)

ILMAGO;2358338 ha scritto:


> che schifo.
> e pensare che nessuno dice nulla se l'Atlanta al 29 giugno paga un mestierante di B (perché quello è muratore, 23 anni) 7 milioni esclusivamente per far mettere 7 milioni a bilancio in plusvalenza ai gobbi.
> Chissà come glieli fanno rientrare quei 7 milioni, perché di sportivo qua c'è poco.
> che schifo.



Ormai mi sono arreso, coi gobbi di mezzo è sempre stato e sarà sempre così. Probabilmente l'unica volta in cui li hanno puniti (poco, purtroppo), è stato a causa di un sabotamento interno. La cosa che mi da fastidio è che sia impossibile trovare un tifoso juventino, uno, che una volta nella vita sia onesto. Forse perchè gli unici gobbi onesti che conoscevo hanno smesso di tifare o addirittura di seguire il calcio nel 2006.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2358189 ha scritto:


> vabbe dici cosi perche tu conosci l'atalanta solo marginalmente mica la segui assiduamente come fai col milan, pure l'atalanta prende un mucchio di giocatori che poi rivende perche non si rivelano utili.
> Poi c'è da dire che l'atalanta mica viene da dieci anni di galliani e figurine panini, due vendite societarie di cui una ad un prestanome



e ma non avevo dubbi che alla fine si trovava la scusa per sminuirli, i nostri sono sempre i migliori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2358200 ha scritto:


> Si ma loro il giapponese lo prendono perchè vendono Romero allo United per 45 milioni. Anche noi se dovessimo vendere Theo per 50 milioni faremmo quei tipi di acquisti li.



vedremo se lo venderanno romero. ma non c'entrano i soldi, c'entra l'idea. credi che l'atalanta spenda più del milan?? l'atalanta non stipendia ibrahimovic ne offre 8M ad un cesso di portiere.
quello è un bell'acquisto, punto. non sono 80M che c'è bisogno di vendere per tirarli fuori, sono 20-25M e noi lo dovevamo fare lo scorso anno quel movimento li.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2358438 ha scritto:


> Ormai mi sono arreso, coi gobbi di mezzo è sempre stato e sarà sempre così. Probabilmente l'unica volta in cui li hanno puniti (poco, purtroppo), è stato a causa di un sabotamento interno. La cosa che mi da fastidio è che sia impossibile trovare un tifoso juventino, uno, che una volta nella vita sia onesto. Forse perchè gli unici gobbi onesti che conoscevo hanno smesso di tifare o addirittura di seguire il calcio nel 2006.



Io di gobbi onesti non ne ho mai conosciuto neanche prima del 2006.

È una malattia ,e un modo di pensare che si trasmettono da padre in figlio e da figlio a nipote.

Pensa c'è chi dice ancora che il fallo su Boniek nella famosa e triste Champions vinta fosse in area.

Era fuori di6 metri, 6 metri,c'è da aggiungere qualcos'altro?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358441 ha scritto:


> e ma non avevo dubbi che alla fine si trovava la scusa per sminuirli, i nostri sono sempre i migliori.



Ma che cosa stai dicendo? Dove li ho sminuiti? Ma se io in questo Topic ho più volte detto che i dirigenti bergamaschi sono i più bravi  ho detto che forse sei a conoscenza solo delle operazioni che hanno riscontro mediatico. Per esempio hanno preso l estero maehle pagando lo 10 mi è fa panchina e per l Atalanta 10 mi per un panchinaRo sono come per noi i soldi spesi per tonali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Giugno 2021)

JoKeR;2358240 ha scritto:


> Premessa: hai ragione.
> 
> Perché ci riescono?
> 
> ...



guarda rispondo punto per punto che ci capiamo bene

A non credo sia così, questo lo può fare il sassuolo. non il bologna. tu trovami un commerciante che vende a chi fa l'offerta più bassa.
questa è una storia che gira che non corrisponde a verità.

B il cap intasato o meno è bravura dello stesso dirigente averlo. non è una scusa.

C il giapponese serve eccome, non possiamo ASSOLUTAMENTE tenere romagnoli in squadra la prossima stagione, quindi si apre una voragine dietro ed attualmente mancano sia un centrale, sia un sx sia un dx, e lui potrebbe fare tutti e 3 i ruoli. 
è un'occasione talmente limpida che farsela scappare è una roba assurda.

io impazzisco non tanto per lui che ho visto giocare 4 volte in croce e non è di certo nesta, ma per le dinamiche e le tempistiche che abbiamo nel NON fare le cose che dovremmo fare.
romagnoli-tomiyasu è uno "scambio" che andava preparato ad aprile in ogni modo. mentre noi perdevamo tempo dietro a quell'********* di donnarumma e a rinnovare a uno di 40 anni appena tornato da sanremo.




Mika;2358247 ha scritto:


> Qui quando un anno fa girà il nome di Tomiyasu come interesse del Milan stavano volando già le sedie contro la società. Te e pochi altri lo volevate. Ma il Bologna mi pare sparasse alto se non ricordo male.



chiedevano 20-25.
io parlo di tipo di giocatore, caratteristiche.
se poi tra 2 mesi si rompe tutto o diventa un cesso, ripeto, accetterei l'errore con tranquillità perchè di errore per me non si tratterebbe.


----------



## Mika (9 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358450 ha scritto:


> guarda rispondo punto per punto che ci capiamo bene
> 
> A non credo sia così, questo lo può fare il sassuolo. non il bologna. tu trovami un commerciante che vende a chi fa l'offerta più bassa.
> questa è una storia che gira che non corrisponde a verità.
> ...



A me Tomiyasu non mi ha detto nulla, per carità bravo, sicuramente farà una bella carriera in serie A in squadre che lottano per la EL massimo, in squadre più ambiziose non penso che potrebbe fare il titolare. Ma è parere mio.


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2358094 ha scritto:


> Ormai l'Atalanta è una realtà. Non credo abbandoneranno più le posizioni di vertice.
> Se volessero, potrebbero ambire allo scudetto, ma vivono in funzione dei loro padroni.



Guarda, per non abbandonare le posizioni di vertice devono accettare una cosa molto rischiosa che si chiama: aumentare il monte ingaggi. 

E francamente dubito lo faranno. L'Atalanta se le cose restano cosi resterà una favola destinata a finire, non mi pare vogliano fare il passo più lungo della gamba, e fanno bene.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Giugno 2021)

Jino;2358519 ha scritto:


> Guarda, per non abbandonare le posizioni di vertice devono accettare una cosa molto rischiosa che si chiama: aumentare il monte ingaggi.
> 
> E francamente dubito lo faranno. L'Atalanta se le cose restano cosi resterà una favola destinata a finire, non mi pare vogliano fare il passo più lungo della gamba, e fanno bene.


Probabile, però, vedendo le partite, da un paio d'anni ho la sensazione che ormai siano al livello di juve e inter, non tanto come figurine, quanto come valore effettivo. Chiaramente è una situazione figlia del vuoto di potere che si è creato con il declino dei gobbi, ed è destinata a chiudersi a breve, forse già l'anno prossimo.
Poi sappiamo bene come in Italia sia quasi impossibile vedere novità al vertice, e Bergamo non è certo una piazza che vanta un dna vincente. Però traspare effettivamente questa volontà da parte loro di mantenere lo status quo che hanno conquistato. Sui motivi si può pensar male o meno, così come sull'opportunità di questa politica.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Giugno 2021)

Jino;2358519 ha scritto:


> Guarda, per non abbandonare le posizioni di vertice devono accettare una cosa molto rischiosa che si chiama: aumentare il monte ingaggi.
> 
> E francamente dubito lo faranno. L'Atalanta se le cose restano cosi resterà una favola destinata a finire, non mi pare vogliano fare il passo più lungo della gamba, e fanno bene.



mah, questo discorso potevo capirlo qualche anno fa ma non adesso. L'atalanta l'anno scorso ha fatto registrare un fatturato record di quasi 200 mln di euro. Il nostro per capirci viaggiava sui 210 circa. Sicuro che è destinata a finire la favola atalanta? perché se le cose stanno così varrà anche per noi; anche perché quest'anno i ricavi sono crollati per tutti, il Milan se non sbaglio, secondo Deloitte ha ricavi per 148 mln di euro.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2358530 ha scritto:


> Probabile, però, vedendo le partite, da un paio d'anni ho la sensazione che ormai siano al livello di juve e inter, non tanto come figurine, quanto come valore effettivo. Chiaramente è una situazione figlia del vuoto di potere che si è creato con il declino dei gobbi, ed è destinata a chiudersi a breve, forse già l'anno prossimo.
> Poi sappiamo bene come in Italia sia quasi impossibile vedere novità al vertice, e Bergamo non è certo una piazza che vanta un dna vincente. Però traspare effettivamente questa volontà da parte loro di mantenere lo status quo che hanno conquistato. Sui motivi si può pensar male o meno, così come sull'opportunità di questa politica.



Non dimentichiamo che negli ultimi due anni l'Atalanta è anche la squadra italiana che ha avuto i migliori risultati in CL eh...

Mica è solo un fenomeno della derelitta Serie A ormai... a me pare una certezza sotto tutti i punti di vista.

Volendo fare un paragone, è un po' il Parma degli anni 90 solo con una gestione spettacolare e invidiabile, senza le follie di Tanzi che portarono il Parma a scomparire dal calcio.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358450 ha scritto:


> guarda rispondo punto per punto che ci capiamo bene
> 
> A non credo sia così, questo lo può fare il sassuolo. non il bologna. tu trovami un commerciante che vende a chi fa l'offerta più bassa.
> questa è una storia che gira che non corrisponde a verità.
> ...



Sembra che Romagnoli sia apertamente sul mercato ma... ha un certo ingaggio, noi non lo possiamo regalare e soprattutto è di Raiola, ovvero uno che vuole la morte del Milan e porterà il giocatore a scadenza ad ogni costo.

Per queste ragioni cedere Romagnoli è sostanzialmente impossibile a meno che qualche società impazzita faccia un'offerta importante, ben sapendo che basta aspettare gennaio per prenderlo a zero e il suo procuratore ostacolerà qualunque accordo in ogni modo per non permettere a noi di guadagnare neanche un euro.

A me sembra che sulle tempistiche ci stiamo muovendo benissimo adesso, esclusa l'Atalanta siamo gli unici in pratica ad avere delle certezze e ad essere già vivi eccome sul mercato (Maignan, Tomori, Diaz, Tonali).
La situazione di Romagnoli è praticamente impossibile da risolvere purtroppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358585 ha scritto:


> Sembra che Romagnoli sia apertamente sul mercato ma... ha un certo ingaggio, noi non lo possiamo regalare e soprattutto è di Raiola, ovvero uno che vuole la morte del Milan e porterà il giocatore a scadenza ad ogni costo.
> 
> Per queste ragioni cedere Romagnoli è sostanzialmente impossibile a meno che qualche società impazzita faccia un'offerta importante, ben sapendo che basta aspettare gennaio per prenderlo a zero e il suo procuratore ostacolerà qualunque accordo in ogni modo per non permettere a noi di guadagnare neanche un euro.
> 
> ...



allora, di certo è una situazione complicata, ma la soluzione è molto semplice (non da ottenere ma da perseguire).
romagnoli deve andarsene adesso, se no fa la fine di musacchio.
detto questo già da 3 mesi avrebbero dovuto chiarire che o se ne va o fa tribuna, senza mezzi termini, sia per "punizione" sia perchè è il suo reale valore di adesso da noi.
lo hanno fatto? non lo so, speriamo...

la realizzazione del progetto ha un'unica variabile che è il prezzo di vendita. se è giusto va in porto per forza la cosa, se è esagerato no.
un prezzo giusto consente comunque allo smilzo di prendere qualcosa e farlo collaborare ed al giocatore di andare a caccia del mondiale. e romagnoli non è donnarumma, per quanto possa stare sulle palle ha un minimo di dignità e amor proprio e professionale.
se chiedi qualcosa come 10-12-15M ci può stare. se chiedi 20-25 non ti puoi lamentare poi che non lo cedi.

è un musacchio 2.0

siamo gli unici che si muovono perchè siamo gli unici coi conti non tragici.
muoversi per ora comunque è confermare il mare di prestiti che avevamo, di rinforzi o operazioni migliorative non ne vedo.
questa di romagnoli è un mio cruccio, operazione da fare prima di subito. kessie-calabria vanno a fare la fine della turca (questi rinnnovi di solito si fanno a marzo)?
non lo so, vedremo.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358619 ha scritto:


> allora, di certo è una situazione complicata, ma la soluzione è molto semplice (non da ottenere ma da perseguire).
> romagnoli deve andarsene adesso, se no fa la fine di musacchio.
> detto questo già da 3 mesi avrebbero dovuto chiarire che o se ne va o fa tribuna, senza mezzi termini, sia per "punizione" sia perchè è il suo reale valore di adesso da noi.
> lo hanno fatto? non lo so, speriamo...
> ...



Non credo sia una questione di cifre purtroppo. Raiola lo vuole portare a scadenza ad ogni costo e lo farà, rifiutando qualunque offerta e chiedendo commissioni monstre. E' cosi.

Il giocatore è già ai margini della rosa. In pratica è nella medesima situazione di Musacchio infatti. Col riscatto di Tomori e il rientro di Gabbia, quanto giocherà? 
Chiaro che poi decide Pioli, se ci sarà bisogno verrà fatto giocare un po' come successe con Musacchio (che non giocava perchè aveva un legamento rotto, non perchè fosse messo fuori rosa).

Riguardo i rinnovi, sono complicati per tutti, se vedi le altre squadre la situazione è identica. Ieri l'agente di Lautaro ha ufficialmente affermato che il giocatore ha rifiutato il rinnovo con l'Inter e chiuso ogni trattativa. E' cosi almeno fino a quando la situazione economica del calcio rimane questa.

Riguardo gli acquisti, che significa quello che dici? Chiaro che confermare i prestiti sia il primo passo, siamo a giugno che devono fare? Prima di tutto consolidare la rosa poi migliorarla. Siamo realistici ragazzi, non viviamo sulla luna, i mille mila milioni non ci sono per nessuno e bisogna fare le cose con calma intelligenza e competenza. Comunque Maignan lo abbiamo preso, intanto.


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358444 ha scritto:


> vedremo se lo venderanno romero. ma non c'entrano i soldi, c'entra l'idea. credi che l'atalanta spenda più del milan?? l'atalanta non stipendia ibrahimovic ne offre 8M ad un cesso di portiere.
> quello è un bell'acquisto, punto. non sono 80M che c'è bisogno di vendere per tirarli fuori, sono 20-25M e noi lo dovevamo fare lo scorso anno quel movimento li.



L'Atalanta prenderà il giapponese solo se vende Romero, altrimenti non lo prende. Secondo il Milan ci ha provato l'anno scorso ma non poteva spendere 20/25 milioni a titolo definitivo per un giocatore. Ricordiamo che l'Atalanta arriva da 2 champion consecutive ed ha il bilancio in attivo, Il Milan è fuori da anni dalla CL e l'anno scorso aveva bilancio in rosso per 200 milioni , mentre quest'anno si dice per 100 milioni.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358580 ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamo che negli ultimi due anni l'Atalanta è anche la squadra italiana che ha avuto i migliori risultati in CL eh...
> 
> Mica è solo un fenomeno della derelitta Serie A ormai... a me pare una certezza sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> 
> Volendo fare un paragone, è un po' il Parma degli anni 90 solo con una gestione spettacolare e invidiabile, senza le follie di Tanzi che portarono il Parma a scomparire dal calcio.



La si potrebbe paragonare anche alla realtà Leicester. Solo che il Leicester ha messo la ciliegina sulla torta ( 2 ciliegine, con l'fa cup di quest'anno).
Chiaramente la premier è una realtà diversa. Più difficile competere, ma paradossalmente più facile vincere, perché può farlo chiunque.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358634 ha scritto:


> Non credo sia una questione di cifre purtroppo. Raiola lo vuole portare a scadenza ad ogni costo e lo farà, rifiutando qualunque offerta e chiedendo commissioni monstre. E' cosi.
> 
> Il giocatore è già ai margini della rosa. In pratica è nella medesima situazione di Musacchio infatti. Col riscatto di Tomori e il rientro di Gabbia, quanto giocherà?
> Chiaro che poi decide Pioli, se ci sarà bisogno verrà fatto giocare un po' come successe con Musacchio (che non giocava perchè aveva un legamento rotto, non perchè fosse messo fuori rosa).
> ...



mi spiego meglio... se a romagna gli dici che quest'anno scalda il seggiolino della tribuna e di trovarsi una squadra per 12+3M (butto li) io sono sicuro al 100% che la trova. se non la trova a 12 la trova a 10. romagnoli non è donnarumma e anche come commissione non vale gran che.
certo che se ci fai coi guanti di velluto è ovvio che fa quel che cacchio gli pare. e scommetto che giocherà. non come musacchio.

lautaro prende, vale e chiede certe cifre. kessie e soprattutto calabria non li paragonerei. non mi sembrano assolutamente 2 rinnovi difficcili

comunque, è presto è vero. ma il ritmo non mi dice nulla di buono, sbaglierò.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2358650 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta prenderà il giapponese solo se vende Romero, altrimenti non lo prende. Secondo il Milan ci ha provato l'anno scorso ma non poteva spendere 20/25 milioni a titolo definitivo per un giocatore. Ricordiamo che l'Atalanta arriva da 2 champion consecutive ed ha il bilancio in attivo, Il Milan è fuori da anni dalla CL e l'anno scorso aveva bilancio in rosso per 200 milioni , mentre quest'anno si dice per 100 milioni.



so benissimo la situazione economica. so anche che dipende da quello che fa la dirigenza negli anni precedenti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Giugno 2021)

A me Koop sembra il classicissimo feticcio olandese/belga di Milanworld, stile Clasie/Maher/Vilhena, quelli li che crescono tanto a FIFA e poi non combinano niente.


----------

